# the spider shop



## brian-andrews (May 20, 2011)

The spider shop: be very careful when ordering as they promise delivery and are more then happy to take your money and not delivery the goods full stop when speaking to one of the owner's nothing came off it and she promised to ring back with in 10mins and gess what she did not waiting now for refund to go back on my card and receipt to be sent in tonites post.customer service 0 how are they still trading


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Whoop whoop Knob head alert.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

What wasn't delivered,punctuation?


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

They probably didn't ring back because they're very busy, as they trade a lot of spiders based on their reputation for high quality customer service.

Pray tell, did you ring back when she forgot to? Or did you just decide that as you've never forgotten to phone someone back that you'd just go behind their backs and get a refund via the bank?

They're far from perfect, but one area where I'd hesitate to fault them is their customer service.

_Edit: not relevant, never mind._


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> They probably didn't ring back because they're very busy, as they trade a lot of spiders based on their reputation for high quality customer service.
> 
> Pray tell, did you ring back when she forgot to? Or did you just decide that as you've never forgotten to phone someone back that you'd just go behind their backs and get a refund via the bank?
> 
> ...


It was perfectly relevant, I had to read the post 3 times to get the gist of what was being said.

I agree totally, I have honestly never received better customer service from a shop. 
I have had a couple of problems with my orders in the past, and they have well, and truly broke their backs to sort it out quickly, even replying to my emails at 11pm with advice.

Maybe you should try calling them back, or even emailing them, and waiting for a reply, before you demand a refund, and start tarnishing their name in public.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

I know, but I try to keep semi-personal remarks out of it, as that's not the point here.

tl;dr

Insulting folk doesn't get them to see your point any easier.


----------



## Alboy84 (Aug 15, 2011)

I've ordered from them on more than one occasion and always received a great service. I will definately order from them again too. I really cannot fault their packaging and obvious great care they provide the T's prior to shipping.


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

they are a pretty good company to be fair...


----------



## scottp_15 (Aug 2, 2009)

See above. Always been great for me. Maybe that's because I call up and chase the problem, rather than sitting back and waiting for calls back from a business that is clearly very busy.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Lee from The Spider Shop had contacted me directly and he has asked me to provide his personal reply:

_"I spoke to your son earlier today and explained that there was a misunderstanding with the arrival day, he was very understanding and we agreed that we refund the order but also send him the spider free of charge, as I also felt bad he was disappointed I added another spider free of charge as well.

I was a little upset to see this post as I feel we did more then most other companies would even after you phoned up making threats to my staff."

cheers
Lee_


----------

